# Possible Pec / Bicep Tendon Tear - Pics attached



## hh2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just wanted to share a few pics of an injury that happened to me on October 28th, 2008. I was on my last set of bench press (315) and on my 7th or 8th rep, my left arm gave out. Think I heard a snap, although i wasn't sure. Feels like blacked out for literally a second. Went to my ortho doc the next morning and he looked at me. Said it looked like i could have tore anything from my pec to my rotator to my bicep tendon. Had an MRI of my shoulder on November 1st, and I visit him November 6th so he can look at the results. Just curious to know if you anybody seen such bruising before and what the out come was? Such as proximal bicep tear, pec tear, etc? Any of you guys have similair injuries? Its weird because the pain isn't all that bad. I also have pretty good strength and motion in my arm, although i am not using it at all. Not looking for a diagnosis, just some advice and thoughts.

Thanks. I am going through the doctors, but just want to be as informed as i possibly can be.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm no doctor, but yeah that's a tear alright. Get to the doc!!!

Chuck Liddell's torn hammy:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2008)

yea.  that much brusing is normal when you have a tear.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 10, 2008)

HOLY FAWK! ouch!!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2008)

If it is torn, get surgery ASAP. I'd try to get an earlier appointment if I were you.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2008)

yes, I have seen that kind of bruising before, I had a friend that tore his pec tendon completely off the bone.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 10, 2008)

That's nasty looking bruise.
What's up with the injuries lately?
I'm scheduled to get an MRI next week to check out my shoulder. Apparently I have an old clavicle fracture that doesn't like my bench pressing anymore.


----------



## vader (Nov 10, 2008)

good God that looks awful.
I pray for you to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## scandalous1 (Nov 11, 2008)

good luck and hope you recover quickly!

I'd also take the advice of trying to get your appointment quicker.  The quicker these things are dealt with the better.


please do update this post with what happens!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 11, 2008)

My ankle and entire foot did that when I tore some ligaments playing football. My ankle didn't fully recover for nearly 3 years. Sorry to see another person going through that.


----------



## hh2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Possible Pec / Bicep Tendon Tear - Pics attached - UPDATE*

Just got back from the doctors.

He looked at the MRI films. Basically what happened is he said I tore my pec nicely, but I didnâ??????t tear the tendon from the bone. The pec connects to the tendon which connects to the top part of the humerus. The actual tendon didnâ??????t tear off the bone and was intact. What happened is I tore muscle from muscle. Big time. But he said there is no way to really correct that with good result. You canâ??????t sew muscle back to muscle because the stitching would not hold. Like trying to sew two pieces of steaks together. The stitching would just rip through the muscle. He said if I tore the tendon off the bone, the tendon is very firm and hard and he would be able to sew the tendon back to the bone no problem and it would hold easily. Compared my right pec to my left pec and said there is a slight difference, but it looks a heck of a lot better than it did when I first saw him. Said that is his personal opinion and if I want to get a second opinion he wouldnâ??????t be offended. Plus he said the longer it heals, the more scar tissue, which would be difficult to operate on down the road anyways. Have great ROM and it feels good. He said to rest it for three months and I should be good. 

Have you guys heard of that before??? Cant sew muscle to muscle?? He is a very good doctor and I am not doubting him, but just never heard that before.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Never had it happen to me, but it sounds like good news. I guess a 2nd opinion couldn't hurt though.


----------



## mickburke49 (May 30, 2011)

Hi m8, im going through what you did at the moment,the same infact, my pec has changed shape but they cant do anything about it,said it would be like stitching spaghetti , let me know how you get on,this is my 6th week since i tore mine,all the best, mick...


----------



## feinburgrl (May 30, 2011)

Going to the doctor is the first thing you should do. Stop working out on that part of the body and surgery maybe what you need to get it fix. You will most likely not work out that part of the body for 6 months but after that you should be good to go.


----------



## mickburke49 (May 31, 2011)

*pec tear*

Ta very much, your advice appreciated, Mick


----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)

this is why i dont bench anymore


----------



## mickburke49 (May 31, 2011)

Hi m8, i didnt get mine through benching, it was an impact injury,flat bench has never done me any good, cant stand the exercise,hate training chest,legs are my favourite,Mick


----------



## 99raptor (May 31, 2011)

Yes its a tear but actually low grade,,mine was alot worse,dis-colored from elbow to sternum,,,


----------



## WideLoad (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck, you guys scare me. I'm too much of a puss to get to a point where I'll be pushing that much weight. It's a lot of hard work that got you to the point of pushing 315...props to you and I hope you recover well.


----------

